# Intercooled turbo deisel Ariens!



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I stumbled across this interesting posting today. The guy put a small diesel engine on his old Ariens and added a turbocharger & intercooler. There are links to utube videos in the last posting.

Ariens Snowblower turbo intercooled


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nothing like a little overkill. He said he modded the blower to spin three times as fast!! I know that setup should self destruct but I would love to see some destructive testing. It woyld be a good idea to have multiple bucket sections so you could swap them out like shear pins.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Did someone say overkill?

22 HP V twin Ariens!


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I love their creativity and skill, but they have way too much time on their hands...
Bruce


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking at it I wonder if there is enough throughput to really spin that turbo effectively? I guess if you run at WOT you don't have to worry much about turbo lag. I'm just thinking about how in cars you need 3,000 rpm's just to spool up the turbo fully. Well in turbo cars I have driven.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

TD Ariens is my new favorite machine. It's hard to beat a 20+ HP job but I'm partial to diesels. I wonder if those cheap diesels have pressure oil systems.


----------



## Garandman (Jan 24, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> Looking at it I wonder if there is enough throughput to really spin that turbo effectively? I guess if you run at WOT you don't have to worry much about turbo lag. I'm just thinking about how in cars you need 3,000 rpm's just to spool up the turbo fully. Well in turbo cars I have driven.


Our Chevy Cruze TD develops full boost at less than 2,000rpms. Most signle cylinder diesels are so called "high speed" models.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Garandman said:


> Our Chevy Cruze TD develops full boost at less than 2,000rpms. Most signle cylinder diesels are so called "high speed" models.


Yes but that has a small turbo designed to spool at low rpm's. I was just wondering if that turbo was too big for that motor. Larger turbo's need more throughput to spin up. By eye that turbo in the picture seems gigantic for that little motor.

Look at the boost gauge here


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

My TD truck is the same. It doesn't boost much until you actually load it up.


----------



## Esqblower (Feb 23, 2014)

I want the 22hp!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

geno has pic's of his monster blower here
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html


----------



## r2d (Feb 19, 2014)

found this 454Chevy tracked monster while checking out the other clips...


----------

